# Connecting to Bluezone v7.1 with VBA



## primeducky (Dec 19, 2018)

Currently use BZ v6.1 web so the connection I use is the code to connect and interact with BZ


```
Set host = CreateObject("BZWhll.WhllObj")
h = 1   '== SET SESSION NUMBER
'=== CHECK WHICH SESSION IS AVAILABLE ============
    host.OpenSession 0, h, "S:\BlueZone\test.zmd", 10, 1
    host.waitready 10, 100
    host.Connect Chr(a)    '== SET SESSION NAME TO CONNECT TO
    txtConnect = host.Connect
    ResultCode = host.GetSessionName()
    h = host.GetSessionId()
End Sub
```


I can interact just fine with v6.1  (send keys, read data, etc.)


Now we are using BZ v7.1 with is more terminal emulation.  There is no BZWhll dll to create an object to.


I can open a session:

```
Set WSHShell = CreateObject("Wscript.Shell")
Filename = "C:\BlueZone\Config\ADOA24x80-XLO1.zmd"
WSHShell.Run (Filename)
```


Can't figure out how to interact with the session once it's open via VBA in excel. 
Does anyone have know what the object(s) to connect to a BZ v7.1 session?


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2018)

Cross posted at various sites.
While we do not prohibit Cross-Posting on this site, we do ask that you  please mention you are doing so and provide links in each of the threads  pointing to the other thread (see rule 13 here along with the  explanation: Forum Rules).
  This way, other members can see what has already been done in regards  to a question, and do not waste time working on a question that may  already be answered. 

Please provide links to the other sites where you have asked this question.


----------



## primeducky (Dec 19, 2018)

I have also asked this in another forum: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pr...183-connecting-to-bluezone-v7-1-with-vba.html
just in case someone is there that isn't in this forum.


----------



## Macropod (Dec 19, 2018)

Also cross-posted at: http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?64281-Bluezone-7-1-and-Excel-VBA
Kindly provide links to *all* your cross-posts.


----------

